# Helping to manage other people's money



## Lethe200 (May 6, 2018)

I ran across this while doing some research and thought it might be useful to some folks:

The Consumer Financial Protection Bureau (CFPB), a U.S. government agency, has created free guides tailored to the needs of people in four different fiduciary capacities:


Agents under a power of attorney
Court-appointed guardians
Trustees
Government fiduciaries (Social Security representative payees and VA fiduciaries)
 
Each guide contains information on the fiduciary’s responsibilities and tips on how to spot financial exploitation and avoid scams. Also, each guide includes a “Where to go for help” section with a listing of relevant agencies and service providers.

The guides are *not* intended to provide legal advice or serve as a substitute for your own legal counsel.

Please be aware that powers and duties as a fiduciary vary from state to state. The CFPB website did create guides for six states (Arizona, Florida, Georgia, Illinois, Oregon, and Virginia) with high populations of older adults.

Residents residing in *ALL *other states should check with a local attorney for specifics on the fiduciary laws which apply in the specific state of domicile.

The links above lead to the pages where you can download the guide, or order a printed copy mailed to you from the GSA.


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Thank you Lethe200!

I'd be happy to manage your money, if you want. It goes like this:
One for you
One for me
One for you
Two for me
One for you
Three for me, and so on.

No? I didn't think so .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 19, 2018)

Thank you for posting these Lethe. I'm going to share this information in a couple of groups on other sites in case any of my friends or their families and friends can use it.  I'm going to send the Agents Under POA to my son.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 19, 2018)

Stunning painting Radish Rose!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 4, 2018)

I saw the title of this post and thought it was about owning rental property.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2018)

It's a thankless job if at all possible let someone else do it!


----------

